# Frontal 21: Redaktion rechtfertigt umstrittenen TV-Beitrag zu Free2Play-Spielen



## MaxFalkenstern (21. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Frontal 21: Redaktion rechtfertigt umstrittenen TV-Beitrag zu Free2Play-Spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Frontal 21: Redaktion rechtfertigt umstrittenen TV-Beitrag zu Free2Play-Spielen


----------



## AlienwareUser (21. Dezember 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe...warum ruft PcGames oder andere Spiele Magazine nicht mal bei der Frontal 21 Redaktion an und spricht mal "unter" Redakteuren über dieses Thema und frag mal nach was die Idioten sich dabei denken so gegen Spielen zu hetzten?
Denn nichts anderes war dieser Beitrag... 

Nurmal so: Ich sehe den Sinn hinter GEZ-Gebühren und öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern und finde das auch ne gute Sache, aber wenn man sich überlegt das die öfS dafür da sind unvoreingenommen und fair zu berichten damit sich jeder "selbst!" eine Meinung bilden kann über verschiedene Themen, dann könnt ich nur kotzen! 

So ende der Durchsage


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

AlienwareUser schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe...warum ruft PcGames oder andere Spiele Magazine nicht mal bei der Frontal 21 Redaktion an und spricht mal "unter" Redakteuren über dieses Thema und frag mal nach was die Idioten sich dabei denken so gegen Spielen zu hetzten?


 ALso, erstens haben Redaktionen besseres zu tun als mit anderen Redaktionen rumzutelefonieren, zweitens gibt es nicht nur die PCGames, d.h. wenn die F21-Redaktion sich einer solchen Diskussion "stellt", hätten die 2 Wochen lang nichts anderes mehr zu tun als über dieses Thema zu telefonieren  und drittens ist auch die Frage, was das im Nachhinein noch bringen soll - wenn man es genau nimmt, ist der Beitrag nun sooo schklimm auch nicht und kann dazu dienen, dass Eltern die Augen offen halten sollen. Und das ist doch richtig so. Selbst wenn es gar nicht um Geld geht: als Eltern fänd ich es auch nicht so toll, wenn mein Sohn durch emails quasi "gedrängt" wird, seine Zeit mit einem bestimmten Spiel zu verbringen, da er im Zweifel dann ZU viel Zeit damit verbringt


----------



## Wamboland (21. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ALso, erstens haben Redaktionen besseres zu tun als mit anderen Redaktionen rumzutelefonieren, zweitens gibt es nicht nur die PCGames, d.h. wenn die F21-Redaktion sich einer solchen Diskussion "stellt", hätten die 2 Wochen lang nichts anderes mehr zu tun als über dieses Thema zu telefonieren  und drittens ist auch die Frage, was das im Nachhinein noch bringen soll - wenn man es genau nimmt, ist der Beitrag nun sooo schklimm auch nicht und kann dazu dienen, dass Eltern die Augen offen halten sollen. Und das ist doch richtig so. Selbst wenn es gar nicht um Geld geht: als Eltern fänd ich es auch nicht so toll, wenn mein Sohn durch emails quasi "gedrängt" wird, seine Zeit mit einem bestimmten Spiel zu verbringen, da er im Zweifel dann ZU viel Zeit damit verbringt


 
Ich fände es auch doof wen mein Sohn im Jugendarrest sitzt würde weil er das Gesetzt gebrochen hat. Ich finde man sollte junge Menschen nicht dazu "drängen" sich an Regeln und Vorschriften zu halten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn der Bericht an sich natürlich Blödsinn ist und mehr als übertrieben. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man solche Spiele, in denen es um Item-Shops geht oder mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, dann generell ab 18 freigeben sollte. In Kinder- und Jugendspielen haben meiner Meinung nach "Echtgeld"-Sachen nichts verloren.


----------



## Khaos (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man solche Spiele, in denen es um Item-Shops geht oder mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, dann generell ab 18 freigeben sollte. In Kinder- und Jugendspielen haben meiner Meinung nach "Echtgeld"-Sachen nichts verloren.


 
Bingo.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Bericht an sich natürlich Blödsinn ist und mehr als übertrieben. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man solche Spiele, in denen es um Item-Shops geht oder mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, dann generell ab 18 freigeben sollte. In Kinder- und Jugendspielen haben meiner Meinung nach "Echtgeld"-Sachen nichts verloren.


Naja, man sollte Jugendlichen schon eigenes Geld zugestehen und diesen auch die Freiheiten lassen, damit lernen umzugehen. Darum geht es ja auch, dass sie evtl. mal auf die Nase fallen und merken "oha, mit meinem Geld muss ich haushalten". Taschengeld soll Jugendliche ja an das Leben mit eigenem Geld heranführen. Untersagt man jetzt Mikrotransaktionen für Jugendliche, müsste man ja im Prinzip auch alles andere (Klingeltöne etc.) verbieten unter 18 Jahre. Ist ja nicht so, dass F2P strafbar ist. Wenn man das als "jugendgefährdend" einstufen will, müsste man - wie geschrieben - vieles andere auch verbieten. 
Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung zu Verboten.

Außerdem würde es durch ein "Ab 18" NOCH MEHR an Reiz gewinnen für Jugendliche. Und dann würden sie sich wirklich in die kriminelle Richtung bewegen, wenn sie sich das Geld und den Zugang dafür "erschleichen" müssen.


----------



## Kellten (21. Dezember 2012)

verstehe ich das richtig? wenn ich frühzeitig das spiel verlasse werde ich als feigling an den pranger gestellt und kann sogar gebant werden weil es die balance stört?


----------



## Crussong (21. Dezember 2012)

Kellten schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig? wenn ich frühzeitig das spiel verlasse werde ich als feigling an den pranger gestellt und kann sogar gebant werden weil es die balance stört?


Nein, das Spiel frühzeitig zu verlassen ist an sich eine miese Nummer, die man einfach nicht macht.
Wer dies tut, kann von einem anderen Spieler "reported" (gemeldet) werden.
Verlässt man regelmäßig bzw. oft ein Spiel vorzeitig und wird gemeldet, DANN erhält man eine Email vom Betreiber.
Dieses "Feigling des ersten Grades" ist nur eine lustige Bezeichnung und man wird schon gar nicht an den Pranger gestellt.
Und sowas führt eben zum Bann. Aber auch gerechtfertigt, weil es regeln gibt an die man sich halten muss. 
Das ist nichts neues und die gibt es überall. Es muss schon mit einem irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn man das Spiel auf so eine Art stört und den Spaß anderer schmälert..


----------



## danthe (21. Dezember 2012)

Crussong schrieb:


> Es muss schon mit einem irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn man das Spiel auf so eine Art stört und den Spaß anderer schmälert..



Ernsthaft? Du tust ja so, als könne man nur absichtlich und mit bösem Vorhaben leaven. Glaubst du etwa nicht, dass ein Großteil der Leaves auch anderer Natur sein können, zum Beispiel dass der Spieler wegmuss?



> Ich fände es auch doof wen mein Sohn im Jugendarrest sitzt würde weil er  das Gesetzt gebrochen hat. Ich finde man sollte junge Menschen nicht  dazu "drängen" sich an Regeln und Vorschriften zu halten.


Willst du so eine bescheuerte Spielrichtline wirklich mit dem Gesetz vergleichen? Das kann doch wohl nicht dein Ernst sein...


----------



## baiR (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Bericht an sich natürlich Blödsinn ist und mehr als übertrieben. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man solche Spiele, in denen es um Item-Shops geht oder mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, dann generell ab 18 freigeben sollte. In Kinder- und Jugendspielen haben meiner Meinung nach "Echtgeld"-Sachen nichts verloren.


 
So ist es! Erwachsene geben schon alleine zuviel Geld aus und die Kinder können im Erwachsenenalter immer noch in lernen wie man in MMO's sein Geld herausschmeißt. 
Ne mal im Ernst. Kinder sind, was Manipulation angeht, viel anfälliger. Die kaufen sich viel leichtfertiger irgendwelche Ingameitems ohne darüber nachzudenken. Kleine Angebote reichen schon, ich rede hier also nicht von Abzocke.



Crussong schrieb:


> Nein, das Spiel frühzeitig zu verlassen ist an sich eine miese Nummer, die man einfach nicht macht.
> Wer dies tut, kann von einem anderen Spieler "reported" (gemeldet) werden.
> Verlässt man regelmäßig bzw. oft ein Spiel vorzeitig und wird gemeldet, DANN erhält man eine Email vom Betreiber.
> Dieses "Feigling des ersten Grades" ist nur eine lustige Bezeichnung und man wird schon gar nicht an den Pranger gestellt.
> ...



Dieses Modell kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen. Es würde mich auch immer ziemlich ankotzen wenn bei einem Spiel dauernd die Spieler aussteigen und so den Spielfluss stören.

Zum Thema habe ich auf Videogameszone schon etwas geschrieben aber mir später gedacht, dass es hier bestimmt viel besser aufgehoben ist da die Anzahl an PC-Spielern hier logischerweise höher ist. 
Ich zitiere mich mal einfach selbst:

"Ich bin zwar kein Fan von free2Play-Titeln und habe bisher noch kein  MMO-Onlinespiel intensiv gespielt aber da ich weiß wie das Fernsehen  arbeitet, weiß ich, dass ZDF ganz bestimmt wieder ordentlich übertrieben  haben wird und sich wieder geschickt ausgedrückt haben wird mit  "Hinterfragungen" die wie Tatsachen klingen usw.
Fernsehreportagen und Nachrichten verblöden die Gesellschaft."


----------



## Gtiburan (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Verantwortlichen von Frontal21 verstehen offenbar nicht, dass das leaven eines Spiels den Spaß von 9 anderen Spielern erheblich beeinträchtigt und Banns nicht zum Anreiz zum Kauf von Riot Points animieren sollen.


----------



## baiR (21. Dezember 2012)

Aber ich muss noch etwas loswerden. Ich möchte mal wissen wieso ich immer noch ab und zu solche Meldungen bekomme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass bei mir der Firefox oft beim Besuch der PC Gamesseite hängenbleibt kann auch kein Zufall sein.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> ...Dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man solche Spiele, in denen es um Item-Shops geht oder mit echtem Geld hantiert wird, dann generell ab 18 freigeben sollte. In Kinder- und Jugendspielen haben meiner Meinung nach "Echtgeld"-Sachen nichts verloren.


 Dann müßte man den Kauf von Spielen ebenfalls für diese Gruppe verbieten, ansonsten wäre es inkonsequent und willkürlich.

Jedenfalls fällt mir kein Grund ein weshalb man einen Unterschied zwischen einzelnen und kompletten Inhalten machen sollte. Außerdem ist das sowieso nur wieder eine Diskussion über Symptome und nicht über die Ursachen.

Wie bereits geschrieben wurde müssen Jugendliche den Umgang mit Geld lernen, am besten wenn es von den Erziehungspersonen selbst vorgelebt wird, aber daran scheitert es schon oftmals.

Denn wenn sie es nicht lernen, verschiebt man das Problem mit dem Umgang mit dem Geld nur auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (21. Dezember 2012)

> "Auch wenn es formal einen Regelverstoß bedeutet, rechtfertigt das aus unserer Sicht nicht, Kinder und Jugendliche als 'Feigling ersten Grades' zu bezeichnen", heißt es in der Stellungnahme.



Oh doch. Alle die mitmachen haben schließlich die Regeln akzeptiert. Was glauben die Redakteure wohl wenn jemand sowas im "echten Leben" bringen würde? Wenn jemand beim Fußballspiel sagt: "och nö, wir liegen 0:2 hinten, ich gehe". Mit dem würde sicher keiner mehr spielen wollen und zwar zurecht.

Aber wenn das Fernsehen über das Internet berichtet, wirds eigentlich immer seltsam.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dann müßte man den Kauf von Spielen ebenfalls für diese Gruppe verbieten, ansonsten wäre es inkonsequent und willkürlich.
> 
> Jedenfalls fällt mir kein Grund ein weshalb man einen Unterschied zwischen einzelnen und kompletten Inhalten machen sollte. Außerdem ist das sowieso nur wieder eine Diskussion über Symptome und nicht über die Ursachen.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich finde, man kann den normalen Kauf eines Spieles nicht mit dem von Item-Shops vergleichen. Beim normalen Kauf kostet ein Spiel einfach 40 Euro und das wars, es ist quasi ein kontrolliertes ausgeben. Bei diesen ganzen Item-Shop-Sachen dagegen kann man das gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, hier eine Ausgabe, da etwas ausgegeben und schwupps, ist man vielleicht irgendwann im dreistelligen Bereich. Ein Kind kann damit meiner Meinung nach noch nicht umgehen und wird dann überall im Spiel mit solchen Sachen zugeschüttet. Also ich find' das dann schon sehr schäbig.
Deswegen sollte sowas bei der Altersfreigabe auch eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Mothman (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde, man kann den normalen Kauf eines Spieles nicht mit dem von Item-Shops vergleichen. Beim normalen Kauf kostet ein Spiel einfach 40 Euro und das wars, es ist quasi ein kontrolliertes ausgeben. Bei diesen ganzen Item-Shop-Sachen dagegen kann man das gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, hier eine Ausgabe, da etwas ausgegeben und schwupps, ist man vielleicht irgendwann im dreistelligen Bereich. Ein Kind kann damit meiner Meinung nach noch nicht umgehen und wird dann überall im Spiel mit solchen Sachen zugeschüttet. Also ich find' das dann schon sehr schäbig.
> Deswegen sollte sowas bei der Altersfreigabe auch eine Rolle spielen.


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem Alter zu tun. Es gibt auch genug Erwachsene, die nicht mit Geld umgehen können und den Überblick verlieren. Das hat auch nichts mit F2P zu tun, weil es genug andere "Kostenfallen" gibt (Ratenzahlung/Kreditkauf bei MM z.B.).
Könnte es nicht vielleicht sogar so sein, dass die Erwachsenen, die nicht mit Geld umgehen können, einfach verpasst haben als Jugendliche zu lernen mit Geld umzugehen?


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde, man kann den normalen Kauf eines Spieles nicht mit dem von Item-Shops vergleichen. Beim normalen Kauf kostet ein Spiel einfach 40 Euro und das wars, es ist quasi ein kontrolliertes ausgeben. Bei diesen ganzen Item-Shop-Sachen dagegen kann man das gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, hier eine Ausgabe, da etwas ausgegeben und schwupps, ist man vielleicht irgendwann im dreistelligen Bereich. Ein Kind kann damit meiner Meinung nach noch nicht umgehen und wird dann überall im Spiel mit solchen Sachen zugeschüttet. Also ich find' das dann schon sehr schäbig.


 
Naja, ob die Kurzen jetzt ihr Geld für irgendwelche Sammelkarten ausgeben oder für Ingame-Items kommt idr. auch oft auf´s Gleiche raus: Die Eltern haben bei der Erziehung versagt wenn die denen den Umgang mit Geld, vorallem den Punkt "nicht jeden scheißdreck kaufen", nicht richtig beibringen und halt auch immer Geld nachkippen
Und das ist es oft ja auch im Prinzip, Scheißdreck der nicht wirklich was bringt, also wenn man sich mal STO anschaut, das meiste sind Schiffe die nicht wirklich einen Vorteil haben oder Klamotten die überhaupt keinen Vorteil haben,


----------



## kidou1304 (21. Dezember 2012)

Frontal 21 hat ne Klatsche, fertig aus und Ende..wieviel Schwachsinn wollen sie denn noch vom Stapel lassen?


----------



## Finsternis5 (21. Dezember 2012)

Yay hab mir den bericht eben angeschaut mit dem teil von League of Legends,
so wie es ausschaut haben die sich nicht wirklich über das spiel informiert sondern den jung da einfach labern lassen und nur mit halben ohr zugehört.
Zum einen kann man keine items kaufen die einem einen vorteil gegenüber anderen spielern gibt(Nur skins und ep-boosts (einfluss punkte mit denen man sich champions kaufen kann die man sich aber auch erspielen könnte).Auserdem ist das spiel so gestaltet das man das ,wie schon hier wer erwähnte, mit einem Fussball spiel mit 2 manschaften vergleichen kann wo man nicht einfach mitten im spiel rausgeht.Eine runde geht bis zu ner stunde und wenn man weiß man hat keine zeit fängt man halt nicht an.
Nun zu der E-Mail von Riot , um da so ne mail zu bekomm muss man sich schon herbe scheiße benehmen um da was zu bekommen, auch ich hab mal unerwartete gründe und musste schon einiges mal das spiel verlassen,aber bisher gabs da noch keine mail und ich spiel schon seit der beta immer mal ~~.
So meine meinung mal abgegebn xD zdf bobs!


----------



## tommy1977 (21. Dezember 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich fände es auch doof wen mein Sohn im Jugendarrest sitzt würde weil er das Gesetzt gebrochen hat. Ich finde man sollte junge Menschen nicht dazu "drängen" sich an Regeln und Vorschriften zu halten.



Was denn sonst? Regeln und Vorschriften sind nicht umsonst da! Sie sollen dem gesellschaftlichen Zusammenleben dienen und ein geordnetes Miteinander fördern. Was der Verzicht auf das Wort "muss" bewirkt, sieht man an diesen ganzen verzogenen und antiautoritär erzogenen Gören, welche immer das letzte Wort haben. Bis zu einem gewissen Alter müssen Kinder/Jugendliche "geleitet" werden, um später ihre eigene Position in der Gesellschaft zu finden. Von allein werden Kinder/Jugendliche dies nicht tun, sondern immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchen. Ob man das ganze nun auf ein Spiel übertragen muss, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Aber allein die Vorstellung von stetig selbstbestimmenden Kind/Jugendlichen lässt mir die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen.


----------



## hifumi (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei diesen ganzen Item-Shop-Sachen dagegen kann man das gar nicht mehr kontrollieren, hier eine Ausgabe, da etwas ausgegeben und schwupps, ist man vielleicht irgendwann im dreistelligen Bereich. Ein Kind kann damit meiner Meinung nach noch nicht umgehen und wird dann überall im Spiel mit solchen Sachen zugeschüttet. Also ich find' das dann schon sehr schäbig.
> Deswegen sollte sowas bei der Altersfreigabe auch eine Rolle spielen.


 
Wieso sollte man das nicht kontrollieren können? Immer behauptest du das, aber wie kommst du auf die Idee? Blos weil es kleine Ausgaben sind, die sich zu etwas unüberschaubarem summieren sollen?
Aber es hängt doch von jedem Menschen selbst ab wie gut er auf seine Ausgaben achtet.
Bei diesen Micropayments muss man erstmal Geld bezahlen um es in eine Spielwährung (i.d.R. getrennt von der Ingame erspielbaren Währung) umzutauschen. D.h. man bezahlt z.B. 10 Euro um einen gewissen Betrag dieser virtuellen Währung zu bekommen. Dann hat man sein Budget im Spiel mit dem man irgendwelchen Krempel kaufen kann - möchte man mehr, muss man immer erst wieder aufladen. Es ist also nicht blos hier mal 99 Cent, da mal 2.99€ und ups wohin sind denn meine 100 Euro die ich eben noch hatte?
Wer sich entscheidet, z.B. 20 Euro in das Spiel zu stecken, der weiß genau das die dann weg sind und auch weg bleiben.

Den Frontal Bericht hab ich mir garnicht angetan, aber offenbar war ja dort von einer "Kostenfalle" die Rede, und das ist eigentlich der Begriff der mich am meisten gestört hat. Wenn ich einen Kredit aufnehme dessen Zinsen so hoch sind, dass ich mit dem bezahlen nicht mehr hinterherkomme, dann stecke ich in einer Kostenfalle. Oder wenn ich aus versehn irgendein Abo abgeschlossen habe das sich dank hunderten von Klauseln nicht kündigen lässt, mich aber jeden Monat 50 Euro kostet.
Sowas habe ich aber bisher bei keinem F2P Spiel gesehn, sondern es war immer so wie oben beschrieben, dass man genau wusste worauf man sich einlässt, und wieviel Geld man investiert.

Wenn Kinder heimlich mit der Kreditkarte der Eltern etwas im Internet einkaufen liegt die Schuld ja wohlkaum beim Verkäufer. Es würde ja auch niemand Ferrero anprangern wenn ein Kind die Brieftasche des Vaters plündert um 3 Paletten Überraschungseier zu kaufen nur weil die Werbung sooo verführerisch ist.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Dezember 2012)

Free to Play und itemshops sind für IDIOTEN. So, komme ich jetzt in´s Fernseh´n?


----------



## Triplezer0 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich nehme mal an das spielt auf dieses bestrafungssystem für leaver an.

Egal ob ein Spieler 12 oder 18 ist, man beginnt kein match in einem teambasierten spiel wenn man nicht weiß ob man genug zeit hat dieses auch zuende zu bringen.

Ich sehe da nichts verwerfliches dran.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Dezember 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man das nicht kontrollieren können? Immer behauptest du das, aber wie kommst du auf die Idee? Blos weil es kleine Ausgaben sind, die sich zu etwas unüberschaubarem summieren sollen?
> Aber es hängt doch von jedem Menschen selbst ab wie gut er auf seine Ausgaben achtet.
> Bei diesen Micropayments muss man erstmal Geld bezahlen um es in eine Spielwährung (i.d.R. getrennt von der Ingame erspielbaren Währung) umzutauschen. D.h. man bezahlt z.B. 10 Euro um einen gewissen Betrag dieser virtuellen Währung zu bekommen. Dann hat man sein Budget im Spiel mit dem man irgendwelchen Krempel kaufen kann - möchte man mehr, muss man immer erst wieder aufladen. Es ist also nicht blos hier mal 99 Cent, da mal 2.99€ und ups wohin sind denn meine 100 Euro die ich eben noch hatte?
> Wer sich entscheidet, z.B. 20 Euro in das Spiel zu stecken, der weiß genau das die dann weg sind und auch weg bleiben.
> ...


 
Naja, da wurde eben gezeigt, dass es da manche Spiele gibt, bei denen es schon reicht einfach nur eine Telefonnummer anzurufen oder eine SMS zu schicken...und das ist doch sehr leicht, da in Versuchung zu kommen, gerade bei Kindern.
Man muss meine Meinung ja auch nicht teilen, aber ich bin eben der Meinung, dass solche Spiele, in denen es um Echtgeld geht, eben nur Erwachsene nutzen sollten/dürfen. 
Bei Spielen für Kinder oder Jugendlichen sollten sie das aber unterlassen und sich eben andere Möglichkeiten überlegen. 
Aber warum sind alle so geil auf Free-2-Play und Echtgeldzeug? Weil alle plötzlich so kundenfreundlich geworden sind? Nein, weil sie da Möglichkeiten sehen, ihre Kunden noch mehr zu schröpfen. Ihnen wird vorgekault, dass alles kostenlos sei, aber am Ende werden sie in die Richtung gedrängt, dass sie eben mehr zahlen, als wenn sie einfach nur ihre 40 Euro hingelegt hätten und alles nutzen können.
Außerdem wird nur noch in Luftschlößer investiert. Diese gekauften virtuellen Sachen sind alle weg, sobald das Spiel eingestellt wird. Dann kannst du das ganze Spiel nie mehr zocken und auch dein ganzes Geld ist weg.

Ich glaube auch, dass das irgendwann dem Free-2-Play das Genick brechen wird. Wenn erstmal Spiele eingestellt werden, in die die Leute viel investiert haben und es plötzlich nicht mehr spielbar ist. Da werden sie sich genau überlegen, ob sie da nochmal so eins anrühren. Ich versuche jetzt schon, so gut es geht, einen Bogen um Spiele mit diesem Konzept zu machen.


----------



## louplex (21. Dezember 2012)

Jeder Mensch muss das Recht haben, eigenständig auf die Schnauze fallen zu können.

Ich habe mein Taschengeld als Kind für lustige Taschenbücher, Panini Sammelbilder und He-Man Figuren ausgegeben, heute werden diese Dinge durch Klingeltöne, Ingame-Items und Smartphoneapps ersetzt. Der Unterschied besteht in erster Linie nicht in der "Sinnhaftigkeit" dieser Dinge, sondern in der Art und Weise des Geldtransfers. Was früher in Bargeld über die Ladentheke wanderte, ist heute virtuell.

Da dieser letzte Punkt aber in Zukunft nicht ab-, sondern zunehmen wird, kann es nicht falsch sein Kinder und Jugendliche auch genau darauf vorzubereiten bzw. sie daran zu gewöhnen. Deutschland bepudert die Hintern von Kindern und Jugendlichen sowieso schon mehr als die meisten anderen Staaten und besonders in punkto Medienkompetenz sind eigene Erfahrungen wesentlich wertvoller als Verbote.

Im Rahmen ihres Taschengeldes haben Kinder und Jugendliche frei darüber zu verfügen, das ist ein elementarer Bestandteil guter Erziehung.


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. Dezember 2012)

Frontal 21 hat mit seinem Bericht garnicht mal so unrecht. Zumindest was die Puplisher-Geld-Abzocke angeht. Die heutigen Spiele sind einfach auf Geld aus und wer das nicht sieht, läuft wohl mit einer rosaroten Brille herum. Genauso sollten sich hier mal einige User an die eigene Nase fassen und überlegen, was für ein Blödsinn sie hier wiedergeben alá:

"Frontal 21 hat ne Klatsche, fertig aus und Ende..wieviel Schwachsinn wollen sie denn noch vom Stapel lassen"

Rummeckern kann jeder, aber mal konstruktive Argumentation bringen, das tut kaum einer, denn da setzt wohl bei zuvielen der Verstand aus! Sicher gibts auch in diesem Beitrag einige Ungereimheiten, welches ein recherchefehler seitens der F21-Redakteure angeht, garkeine Frage, aber dieses ständige: "Böses Fernsehen, die haben uns Spieler mal wieder beleidigt, jetzt muss ich ins Forum gehen und meinen Senf auch dazugeben, indem ich den Sender beleidige - wozu Argumente bringen, die ganzen Magazine haben ja ehe keine Ahnung..." 

Es ist (leider!) nunmal so, das heutige Spiele auf Geld aus sind, statt auf Inhalt. Ich kann mich noch an die guten alten Gothic 2 Zeiten erinnern, wo die Community und die Entwickler Hand in Hand gegangen sind - Geld, war dazumal sowas von unwichtig. Vor vielen Jahren waren Videospiele tatsächlich noch eine reine (!) Unterhaltungsaache, heutzutage dominiert hauptsächlich nur noch der Geldanteil. Wieviele Spieler haben das Videospiel XY gekauft, wieviele Accounts hat das Spiel, wer ist auf Platz #1 und blablabla...... Mr. Freeman - das ist lediglich nur noch Schwanzvergleichen zwischen den ganzen Entwicklern heutzutage. 

Wie schon @*Shadowman* sagte, eine F2p sollte einfach ab 18 Jahren sein  oder man müsste eine Altersverifizierung einfügen und beweisen, das man  tatsächlich 18 Jahre alt ist und erst DANN die Optionen wie PhoneCall  oder SMS (etc.) anbieten. Wer natürlich mit 18 Jahren immer noch nicht weiß, wie man mit Geld umgeht, dann ist sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren - Gegen Doofheit, helfen halt keine Pillen. 

Das F2P - Konzept ist heutzutage auch desshalb so dominant, weil die Gesellschaft einfach auf gut deutsch verblödet ist! Wo man noch sagte, Dumm fi**t gut, heißt heute das Motto, dumm kauft gut und so ist es. Wer nicht den Schneid besitzt und weiß, was eine höhere Priortät hat; ein Booster-Kit für 30,-€ oder ein Lebensmitteleinkauf, der hat einfach mal Pech gehabt.Das Eltern nicht mitbekommen, was das Kind am PC macht, ist auch so eine skurrile Sache. Als ich noch klein war und am PC war, kam immer ein Elternteil und hat mich ausgefragt, was ich da mache. Naja, Zeiten ändern sich ja schließlich, was soll man machen. 

Letzendlich war der Sinn von Frontal 21 Eltern zu warnen, denn wenn man ein wenig übertreibt, dann erfüllt es oft auch einen guten Zweck. Seht es mal so, wir richtigen Spieler, die Tagtäglich was spielen, wir wissen doch wie es wirklich ist. Ist es dann so schlimm, wenn jemand mal was anderes sagt? Wir kennen die Wahrheit, also erfreut Euch daran. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Wamboland (21. Dezember 2012)

Das THEMA ist ja auch gut, da kann man gar nicht genug vor warnen. 

Aber da gibt es eben auch dutzende Spiele im Netz die man da nennen könnte weil sie eben den Bogen überspannen. Aber LoL kann da einfach nicht genannt werden - dort hat man vermutlich dann gesehen das es mit dem Geld als Thema nicht klappt und sich dann auf die Leaver Mail gestürzt und zu wissen was das genau ist. 

Als Firma die bekannt dafür ist das fairste F2P Game auf dem Markt zu haben würde es mich z.b. ankotzen, so fälschlich und schlecht recherchiert, angeschissen zu werden. 

Dazu kommt das man diese inkompetenten "Journalisten" auch noch über die GEZ finanzieren muss - da will ich einfach mal Leistung für mein Geld sehen ^^

@*tommy1977* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





danthe schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Du tust ja so, als könne man nur  absichtlich und mit bösem Vorhaben leaven. Glaubst du etwa nicht, dass  ein Großteil der Leaves auch anderer Natur sein können, zum Beispiel  dass der Spieler wegmuss?
> 
> Willst du so eine bescheuerte  Spielrichtline wirklich mit dem Gesetz vergleichen? Das kann doch wohl  nicht dein Ernst sein...



Kann vorkommen, aber dann gibt es die Mail nicht. Da braucht es schon ein paar Mal. 

Und nein möchte ich nicht, aber im Prinzip kommt es auf das selbe hinaus. Von mir aus nimm eine Hausordnung in einer Disko (o.ä.) wenn du da Mist baust wirst du auch rausgeworfen und Geld gibbet auch nich wieder.


----------



## louplex (21. Dezember 2012)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Es ist (leider!) nunmal so, das heutige Spiele auf Geld aus sind, statt auf Inhalt.



Nicht mehr oder weniger als früher. Hauptberufliche Spieleentwickler müssen mit ihren Produkten Geld verdienen. 
Das war auch früher schon so. Nur musste man bei einer 10000 € Produktion eben auch nicht so viele Spiele verkaufen um noch genug Geld für die Angestellten zu haben und die Kosten zu decken.

Da heutige Spieleproduktionen aufgrund deutlich höherer Produktionskosten wesentlich mehr Investitionsrisiken mit sich bringen, muss ich alleine deshalb schon Deine Aussage anzweifeln. Denn gerade heute geht es bedeutend mehr um das, was die Spieler wollen als um das, was sich der Entwickler vorstellt. Man kann es sich gar nicht mehr leisten, eine eigene Vision kompromisslos umzusetzen, auch wenn die nur von ganz wenigen Leuten gekauft wird.
Eben deswegen liegt der fiskale Marketinganteil an heutigen Spieleproduktionen ungefähr bei 50%.
Warum gibt es denn so unendlich viele Systeme um die Spielgewohnheiten der potentiellen Käufer zu ermitteln? Doch nur, um es so vielen Spielern wie möglich Recht zu machen und damit gleichzeitig Geld zu verdienen.

Ich bin selbst auch kein Freund davon und würde mir wünschen, das mehr Entwickler einfach ihre Vision umsetzen und ihre Spiele nicht für den breiten Markt anpassen, aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es heute mehr denn je darum geht, seine Käufer zufrieden zu stellen. Und wenn das, was Du "Inhalt" nennst, den meisten Leuten egal ist, sondern nur die bombastische Hollywoodinszenierung von Belang ist, dann ist genau das der "Inhalt" für diese Leute.


----------



## hifumi (21. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Naja, da wurde eben gezeigt, dass es da manche Spiele gibt, bei denen es schon reicht einfach nur eine Telefonnummer anzurufen oder eine SMS zu schicken...und das ist doch sehr leicht, da in Versuchung zu kommen, gerade bei Kindern.
> Man muss meine Meinung ja auch nicht teilen, aber ich bin eben der Meinung, dass solche Spiele, in denen es um Echtgeld geht, eben nur Erwachsene nutzen sollten/dürfen.



Irgendwelche Telefonnummern und SMS klingen tatsächlich ziemlich unseriös. Ist vielleicht bei irgendwelchen Facebook oder Browserspielchen so? Vermutlich auf dem gleichen Level wie diese Klingelton Abzocke. Ist nur schade, wenn sowas das Bild von seriösen Firmen in den Schmutz zieht.
Die Idee, dass Kinder so was nur eingeschränkt nutzen dürfen halt ich auch nicht für ganz falsch, aber ich würde die Grenze nicht bei 18 Jahren ziehn. Wer mit 15-16 oder 17 Jahren nicht lernt verantwortungsvoll mit Geld umzugehn, der kann es mit 18 auch noch nicht. 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Außerdem wird nur noch in Luftschlößer investiert. Diese gekauften virtuellen Sachen sind alle weg, sobald das Spiel eingestellt wird. Dann kannst du das ganze Spiel nie mehr zocken und auch dein ganzes Geld ist weg.



Es wird nicht in Luftschlösser investiert, sondern in das Spiel, das man spielt, und das man dadurch am Leben hält, dass man dafür bezahlt.
Wenn WoW irgendwann mal abgestellt wird ist ja auch alles weg. Auch Leute die jahrelang Abogebühren bezahlt haben behalten dann nichts, und diese Gebühren summieren sich ebenfalls auf mehrere hundert Euro. Wobei die Leute ja in der Zeit mit dem Spiel unterhalten wurden, von daher haben sie keinen Grund sich zu beklagen.
Dazu kommt. dass moderne Multiplayerspiele (Konsolen sei dank) oft nicht mehr ohne einen zentralen Server laufen. Also auch normale Spiele für 40 Euro wird man irgendwann nicht mehr im Internet spielen können, wenn der jeweilige Dienst abgestellt wird.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass das irgendwann dem Free-2-Play das Genick brechen wird. Wenn erstmal Spiele eingestellt werden, in die die Leute viel investiert haben und es plötzlich nicht mehr spielbar ist. Da werden sie sich genau überlegen, ob sie da nochmal so eins anrühren. Ich versuche jetzt schon, so gut es geht, einen Bogen um Spiele mit diesem Konzept zu machen.


 
Aber wenn genug Leute viel investieren, dann müssen die Spiele doch nicht abgestellt werden, denn sie sind ja profitabel.
Genausogut kann es passieren, dass man ein Spiel normal kauft und niemand ist mehr dort online. Als Beispiel: Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir Street Fighter 4 zu kaufen, um mal ein Prügelspiel zu haben das ich online zocken kann. Aber ich weiß nicht ob überhaupt noch genug Leute spielen, oder ob ich dann Schwierigkeiten haben werde Gegner zu finden. Um es herauszufinden muss ich erstmal 30 Euro (dank Steam Weihnachtssale wären es gerade nur 15) zahlen - mehr als ich für irgendein F2P ausgeben würde ohne es nicht mal mindestens 50 Stunden gespielt zu haben.

Gäbe es jetzt eine F2P Street Fighter Variante dann könnte ich zum einen testen wie es ist, und zum anderen wäre die Chance größer, dass da auch Gegner sind, denn das Spiel ist ja kostenlos und so kann jeder es einfach spielen. Wenn mir das Spiel gefällt zahle ich irgendwann mal 10-20 Euro und kaufe mir davon ein paar Extrakostüme für meine Lieblingscharaktere oder so. Wäre doch ne super Sache. (Irgendwelche Extrakostüme gibts übrigens auch als Micropayment DLC für dieses Spiel, auch ganz ohne F2P Modell.)


----------



## Bulle1337 (21. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als früher. Hauptberufliche Spieleentwickler müssen mit ihren Produkten Geld verdienen.
> Das war auch früher schon so. Nur musste man bei einer 10000 € Produktion eben auch nicht so viele Spiele verkaufen um noch genug Geld für die Angestellten zu haben und die Kosten zu decken.
> 
> Da heutige Spieleproduktionen aufgrund deutlich höherer Produktionskosten wesentlich mehr Investitionsrisiken mit sich bringen, muss ich alleine deshalb schon Deine Aussage anzweifeln. Denn gerade heute geht es bedeutend mehr um das, was die Spieler wollen als um das, was sich der Entwickler vorstellt. Man kann es sich gar nicht mehr leisten, eine eigene Vision kompromisslos umzusetzen, auch wenn die nur von ganz wenigen Leuten gekauft wird.
> ...


 
Wie Du schon selbst sagtest, werden die meisten Spiele an die breite Masse verkauft. Was ich mit Inhalt meinte, ist Persönlichkeit in einem Spiel, das Individuelle eines Entwicklers. Heute ähneln sich fast alle Spiele dem anderen und das eine sieht wie das andere aus, ob das nun das Design betrifft oder die Storys. Sicherlich gibts auch Ausnahmen aber das ist eben ein sehr geringer Anteil.

Was die Entwickklungskosten angeht, muss ich Dir da widersprechen, denn man muss nicht zig Millionen für ein Videospiel ausgeben um damit erfolgreich zu sein. Nenn mich verrückt aber Minecraft ist eines der Spiele, weil es eben dieses Individuelle besitzt. Es hat weder eine Ultra Grafik-Engine noch eine Hollywoodstory alá Micheal Bay & Co, geschweige wurden da Millionen ausgegeben und dennoch hatte es einen großen Erfolg. Wie Du siehst, ist es NICHT notwendig, all diese Kosten in ein Videospiel zu investieren. Das Problem ist aber auch, das viele Entwickler immer jedes Jahr was neues rausbringen wollen; siehe die CoD-Titel und div. andere Spiele; wodurch man einfach unglaublich viele Angestellte benötigt und somit sinnlos Geld investiert. Stattdessen könnte man einfach mal ein Spiel rausbringen, mit vielen Option (Wie Modkompatibilität - Damit kannste Spieler ebig fesseln!) und sich dann einfach für das nächste Spiel Zeit läßt aber das geht ja nicht, weil die Herrschaften ja sonst nicht ihre Merzedes Doppel S-Klasse fahren können...

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## louplex (21. Dezember 2012)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Was die Entwickklungskosten angeht, muss ich Dir da widersprechen, denn man muss nicht zig Millionen für ein Videospiel ausgeben um damit erfolgreich zu sein. Nenn mich verrückt aber Minecraft ist eines der Spiele, weil es eben dieses Individuelle besitzt. Es hat weder eine Ultra Grafik-Engine noch eine Hollywoodstory alá Micheal Bay & Co, geschweige wurden da Millionen ausgegeben und dennoch hatte es einen großen Erfolg. Wie Du siehst, ist es NICHT notwendig, all diese Kosten in ein Videospiel zu investieren.



Das ist nur ein Beweis dafür, dass es im Falle von Minecraft funktioniert hat. Sonst nichts. Deine Begründung basiert auf einer Ausnahme, auf einem kleinen, glücklichen Umstand eines Menschen, der mal ins Schwarze getroffen hat.
Davon kannst Du aber keine generelle Aussage bezüglich des gesamten Spielemarktes ableiten.

Im Film- und Musikgeschäft gibt es auch alle Jubeljahre mal kleine, unbekannte Künstler, die mit einem Independentprojekt sehr viel Erfolg haben und groß rauskommen. Das die überwiegende Mehrheit der Independentprojekte aber entweder kläglich scheitern oder noch nicht mal das Licht der Welt erblicken, wird dabei gerne vergessen.

Minecraft war eine Einzelleistung, ein Ein-Mann-Erfolg. Ein Hobby. Wenn es gescheitert wäre, hätte es keine Sau interessiert, es wäre noch nicht mal bemerkt worden. Das Risiko war gering, die Kosten klein, kein Problem, Verantwortung hatte Persson nur für sich.
Ein großes Unternehmen kann da aber nicht einfach so rangehen und irgendetwas entwickeln, von dem man gar keine Ahnung hat, ob es "funktionieren" wird oder nicht. Risiko muss genauso kalkulierbar sein wie Erfolg, denn das macht den Unterschied aus zwischen Hobby und Beruf.
Wenn Dein Plädoyer jetzt also lautet, dass Investitionen nicht notwendig sind, weil man auch ohne diese Erfolg haben kann, dann ist das ein Plädoyer dafür, Computerspiele auf Entwicklerseite wieder nur als Hobby zu betrachten. Und die Konsequenzen daraus wären katastrophal.


----------



## krucki1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Man kann ja über das Thema denken was man will, aber eins ist klar: Frantol 21 ist die Bild des ZDFs.... das merkt man bei sämtlichen Themen. Bei denen im Studio geht bei jedem Thema die Welt halb unter.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (22. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als früher. Hauptberufliche Spieleentwickler müssen mit ihren Produkten Geld verdienen.
> Das war auch früher schon so. Nur musste man bei einer 10000 € Produktion eben auch nicht so viele Spiele verkaufen um noch genug Geld für die Angestellten zu haben und die Kosten zu decken.


 
Das ist doch eine Verallgemeinerung. Gibt einen haufen sehr günstig produzierter Spiele die trotzdem gut sind und sich verkaufen. EA und Co sind der Meinung Hollywood nachmachen und immer größer und bombastischer werden zu müssen. Zum Glück gibts noch andere Spieleentwickler.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Dezember 2012)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine Verallgemeinerung. Gibt einen haufen sehr günstig produzierter Spiele die trotzdem gut sind und sich verkaufen.


 Ich glaube das bestreitet niemand.


> EA und Co sind der Meinung Hollywood nachmachen und immer größer und  bombastischer werden zu müssen. Zum Glück gibts noch andere  Spieleentwickler.


Für die wirklich herausragenden Spiele, die man über viele Jahre spielen kann,  benötigt man aber ein großes Budget. Und genau da liegt meiner Meinung nach das Problem, bei diesen Produktionen ist keiner mehr bereit, irgendetwas zu wagen, alle wollen auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Ohne dass ich das jetzt belegen kann, glaube ich, dass es noch nie so viele Fortsetzungen wie heute bei Spielen gab. Die gab es früher zwar sicher auch, aber es gab zum Glück immer wieder einzelne Ausnahmen.

Ich denke der Grund ist vor allem der, dass eine neue "Käuferschicht" bei Spielen hinzugekommen ist und es sich dadurch nicht mehr lohnt etwas zu riskieren.


----------



## berlin63 (22. Dezember 2012)

ZDF ist so ein mist sender wie ich finde und die versuchen nur aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen egal wie -.- und dann wetten dass auf zdf hahaha laden die stars ein und aus was ist das für ein verhalten von so einem sender die können froh sein das überhaupt einer kommt


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2012)

berlin63 schrieb:


> ZDF ist so ein mist sender wie ich finde und die versuchen nur aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen egal wie -.- und dann wetten dass auf zdf hahaha laden die stars ein und aus was ist das für ein verhalten von so einem sender die können froh sein das überhaupt einer kommt


 
also in Anbetracht dessen, das die einzigen Satzzeichen für ein Emoticon verwendet hast, würde ich jetzt mal besser davon abraten das du dich als hier als "Kritiker" aufführst.
Ach ja, wenn man schon anderen etwas vorwirft, sollte man besser schauen, das es nicht auf einem selbst wieder zurückfällt, denn man merkt auch hier ganz deutlich, das dich hier ähnlich toll wie die Frontal-gegen-die-Wand21 Redaktion über das ZDF informiert hast, also garnicht


----------



## soulstrider (22. Dezember 2012)

Aus meiner Sicht sollte man in der heutigen Zeit Eltern motivieren, sich zusammen mit ihren Kindern mit dem Thema Internet & Spiele auseinanderzusetzen. In diesem Beitrag von Frontal 21 wird leider genau das Gegenteil erreicht, denn die Eltern werden hier eher verängstigt. Noch ein Bericht über "Killerspiele" und die Gefahren der Social Networks, und manch Elternteil fühlt sich wahrscheinlich sogar versucht, seine Kinder komplett vom PC fernzuhalten. Ich will die Spielebranche nicht in Schutz nehmen, obwohl das Geschäftsmodell aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht und in Anbetracht der großen Konkurrenz durchaus verständlich ist. Aber die Verantwortung bei solche Dingen liegt in diesem Fall genauso bei den Eltern wie bspw. Klingeltöne und sonstige Dinge die sich in dieser Form finanzieren.


----------



## Bulle1337 (22. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Beweis dafür, dass es im Falle  von Minecraft funktioniert hat. Sonst nichts. Deine Begründung basiert  auf einer Ausnahme, auf einem kleinen, glücklichen Umstand eines  Menschen, der mal ins Schwarze getroffen hat._ [...] _



Gut,  haste nicht ganz unrecht aber vergiss nicht, das nur ein Markenname auf  dem Produkt stehen muss und voila, schon kauft sich das jeder. Ehrlich,  was hat sich seit CoD4 über die Jahre geändert? (Ich bin/war  CoD-Spieler, insbesondere CoD4-ESL, daher kann ich das wohl sehr gut  einschätzen) Das betrifft natürlich nicht nur CoD sondern auch viele  andere Spiele. Es muss nur ein bekannter Name darauf stehen und es wird  gekauft, obs nun besser oder schlechter ist, interessiert erstmal  keinen.

Was das Arbeiten zum Hobby angeht; warum nicht? Dazumal  war es ein Hobby von Spieleentwicklern. Daraus wurden ja erst all diese  tollen Spielkonzepte zum Leben erweckt.Heute wird nur noch kopiert, ein  anderer Name, selbe Perks, nur umbenannt und fertig ist das Spiel und wird alls neuer Vollpreistitel verkauft. Ich  möchte/versuche Dir nur begreiflich zu machen, das Spiele zur  Unterhaltung dienen sollen und nicht zur Geldmacherei. Schau Dir die  alten Tomb Raider Teile an (1-3 z.B.) daran saß man mehere Wochen, weil  es anspruchsvoll war und NICHT ständig Popups aufsprangen um einem zu  sagen, wie man sich duckt, wie man spring, wo man lang muss. Nein! Man  wurde einfach ins kalte Wasser geworfen. Das Spieleniveau ist bei  heutigen Spielen (wie gesagt, es gibt Ausnahmen wie überall) einfach  grottenschlecht. Man hat das Gefühl, man ist total labil im Kopf und man  wird ständig nur an der Hand gehalten. Eben WEIL man nur an die breite  Masse geht und nicht Innovativ denkt. Würden Entwickler die  Spielebranche mehr zu einem Hobby machen (Nicht ausschließlich, das geht  in der Tat nicht, denn das wäre wirklich katastrophal, wie Du bereits  erwähntes @*louplex*) dann würden mit Sicherheit auch bessere Spiele wieder zustande kommen.

EDIT: Stell Dir mal vor, EA, IW whatever; würde ein Spiel ganz ihrer Vorstellungen machen, sprich, so wie sie gerne ein Spiel hätten und nicht wie es gerne die breite Masse hätte. Es würde dennoch gekauft werden. Sicherlich besteht da ein wesentlich größeres Risiko eines Nichterfolges aber das Leben ist halt kein Ponnyhof. 




Enisra schrieb:


> also in Anbetracht dessen das die einzigen Satzzeichen für ein Emoticon verwendet hast, würde ich jetzt mal besser davon abraten das du dich als hier als "Kritiker" aufführst.
> Ach ja, wenn man schon anderen etwas vorwirft, sollte man besser schauen, das es nicht auf einem selbst wieder zurückfällt, denn man merkt auch hier ganz deutlich, das dich hier ähnlich toll wie die Frontal-gegen-die-Wand21 Redaktion über das ZDF informiert hast, also garnicht



Das ist ja das, was ich hier schon lange bemängel im Forum. Immer alles groß hinausposaunen aber ohne Klang, sprich Argumente. Aber schön gesagt. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## louplex (22. Dezember 2012)

berlin63 schrieb:


> ZDF ist so ein mist sender wie ich finde und die versuchen nur aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen egal wie -.- und dann wetten dass auf zdf hahaha laden die stars ein und aus was ist das für ein verhalten von so einem sender die können froh sein das überhaupt einer kommt



Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, dass Du diesen Kanal überhaupt kennst. Ich bin eher davon ausgegangen, dass "Das Zweite" für Dich den zweiten Sender von RTL beschreibt.


----------



## louplex (22. Dezember 2012)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Ehrlich, was hat sich seit CoD4 über die Jahre geändert? (Ich bin/war CoD-Spieler, insbesondere CoD4-ESL, daher kann ich das wohl sehr gut einschätzen) Das betrifft natürlich nicht nur CoD sondern auch viele andere Spiele. Es muss nur ein bekannter Name darauf stehen und es wird gekauft, obs nun besser oder schlechter ist, interessiert erstmal keinen.
> 
> Was das Arbeiten zum Hobby angeht; warum nicht? Dazumal  war es ein Hobby von Spieleentwicklern. Daraus wurden ja erst all diese  tollen Spielkonzepte zum Leben erweckt.Heute wird nur noch kopiert, ein  anderer Name, selbe Perks, nur umbenannt und fertig ist das Spiel und wird alls neuer Vollpreistitel verkauft. Ich  möchte/versuche Dir nur begreiflich zu machen, das Spiele zur  Unterhaltung dienen sollen und nicht zur Geldmacherei. Schau Dir die  alten Tomb Raider Teile an (1-3 z.B.) daran saß man mehere Wochen, weil  es anspruchsvoll war und NICHT ständig Popups aufsprangen um einem zu  sagen, wie man sich duckt, wie man spring, wo man lang muss. Nein! Man  wurde einfach ins kalte Wasser geworfen. Das Spieleniveau ist bei  heutigen Spielen (wie gesagt, es gibt Ausnahmen wie überall) einfach  grottenschlecht. Man hat das Gefühl, man ist total labil im Kopf und man  wird ständig nur an der Hand gehalten. Eben WEIL man nur an die breite  Masse geht und nicht Innovativ denkt. Würden Entwickler die  Spielebranche mehr zu einem Hobby machen (Nicht ausschließlich, das geht  in der Tat nicht, denn das wäre wirklich katastrophal, wie Du bereits  erwähntes @*louplex*) dann würden mit Sicherheit auch bessere Spiele wieder zustande kommen.



Es scheint mir so, als wären wir grundlegend ganz ähnlicher Auffassung. Ich bin auch absolut kein Freund der ständig vorgekauten Tutorials und das ich in einem Spiel so ziemlich alles immer sofort haben kann. Dadurch habe ich oft das Gefühl, dass mich die Spieleentwickler für viel zu dämlich halten und mich an die Hand nehmen müssen. Meine liebste Spielereihe dieser Generation sind Demon´s Souls und Dark Souls... Spiele, die einen ins kalte Wasser schmeissen und ohne eigene Recherche ziemlich hilflos zurück lassen. Man muss sich diese Spiele "erarbeiten".

Allerdings sehe ich den Punkt der Vergangenheit etwas anders und ich bilde mir ein, auch etwas reflektierter als Du. Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Großteil der positiven Gefühle, die man den ganzen alten Spieleperlen entgegen bringt, in erster Linie Nostalgie geschuldet sind. Die Spiele waren damals nicht besser, sie waren nur neu, unverbraucht, innovativ... wir waren jünger und leichter zu begeistern. Was habe ich ein Wing Commander oder ein Pirates gefeiert, heute würde mich das nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervorlocken.

Der Punkt ist: Natürlich konnten Entwickler früher ihre Visionen umsetzen, viel mehr als heute (zumindest im Rahmen der damals ziemlich eingeschränkten technischen Möglichkeiten), damals wurden überhaupt erst die heutigen Spielegenres begründet. Das war revolutionär, anders, innovativ. Im Laufe von knapp vierzig Jahren und einer unzähligen Masse neuer Spiele wird es aber sehr schwierig, wirklich neue Ideen und gänzlich neuartige Konzepte zu entwickeln. Denn letztendlich hat sich an dem Medium an sich, also dem Schwerpunkt der Interaktion sehr wenig verändert. Noch immer haben wir Maus/Tastatur/Controller und einen Bildschirm, "ein Shooter ist ein Shooter, ist ein Shooter..." heute wie damals, alles irgendwo Urenkel von Wolfenstein 3D.

Wenn man sich die Kostenverteilung einer AAA-Produktion anschaut, sagt man ja Pi mal Fensterbrett, dass 50% der Kosten ins Marketing fliessen, 40% in Grafik, 10% in die eigentliche "Spieleentwicklung". Bei einer gänzlich neuen IP steigt der Anteil für Werbung, Marketing, Marktforschung und -positionierung noch mal drastisch an.
Da diese Kosten bei einem zweiten, dritten und x-ten Teil einer Reihe so minimal wie möglich gehalten werden können (Bekanntheitsgrad ist vorhanden, sämtliche Lizenzen auch, Programmbibliotheken und Assets können recycled werden), gleichzeitig das Risiko dadurch minimiert wird, dass man aufgrund vergangener Erfahrung sehr präzise Absatzprognosen stellen kann (elementar wichtig für Investoren, um überhaupt die Kohle für eine solche Produktion zu bekommen), ist es auch eine rein logische Folge, dass diese Formel gilt: je teurer eine Produktion, desto mehr wird auf Bewährtes zurückgegriffen.

Aus diesem Teufelskreislauf können entweder blinde Hühner laufen, die mal ein Korn finden (Persson) oder Spielentwickler und Firmen mit einem unerhört guten Ruf. Alle anderen müssen den sicheren Weg gehen oder mit dem erhöhten Risiko leben, auf die Schnauze zu fallen.

Zur Hobby-Sache: Es gibt ja heute mehr denn je kleine Entwickler, die ihre Projekte umsetzen können, der Independent Bereich im Spielesektor ist um das Vielfache größer als früher. Allerdings MUSS es zwingend sauteure AAA-Produktionen geben, um das gesamte Medium, die gesamte Technik, die Zukunft dieses Marktes am Leben zu erhalten. Hätten wir nur kleine Independent-Hobby-Entwickler, würden wir heute alle noch vor unseren Taschenrechner sitzen und kleine Basicprogramme schreiben. 

Oder ketzerisch formuliert: Ohne Call of Duty würde es kein Minecraft geben. 

Daher kann ich diese Hetze gegen die ganzen großen, "bösen" Spielefirmen nicht verstehen, denn schliesslich sind sie es, die unser Hobby zu einem milliardenschweren Markt gemacht haben, der stätig wächst.
Das ist im Filmbereich nicht anders. Ja, es nervt, die 528 Comicverfilmung, den 14ten Teil einer erfolgreichen Reihe oder immer wieder Reboots alter Filme zu sehen. Aber ohne diese würden wir nicht in den Genuss kommen, die wirklich wertvollen Filme auf einer 700 m² Leinwand mit atemberaubenden Bild und Ton zu sehen.


----------



## Bulle1337 (22. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> _* [...] *_


 
Ich glaube auch, das wir beide das gleiche meinen, es jedoch nur anders auffassen bzw. anders formulieren aber wie gesagt im Grunde das gleiche meinen. 

Das Nostalgie-Argument ist ein wirklich guter Punkt, den ich mir ehrlichgesagt auch eingestehen muss.
Ich hab mir vor einigen Tagen bei STEAM die Tomb Raider Teile gekrallt und es ist in der Tat noch gut; vielleicht wirklich wegen der Nostalgie hinter dem Ganzen. Jedoch würde ich behaupten, das ich dazumal....... enthusiastischer bei dem Spiel war. Genauso verhällt es sich mit Rayman 1 (Obwohl ich da einfach die Musik so toll finde. xD)

Bleiben wir bei dem Punkt: Wo es Licht gibt, gibt es auch Schatten und wie es so ist, verändern sich Geschmäcker und Eindrücke mit der Zeit. Immerhin ist es nunmal so, das "Routine" bei Spielkonzepten irgendwann ausgelutscht sind, egal wie toll sie am Anfang waren und ich denke, an diesen Punkt sind wir (zumindest was die ältere Generation angeht) angekommen. Würde es heute eine Zeitmaschine geben oder ein Illusionscomputer wie im Film "Total Recall", dann wäre das vielleicht am Anfang phänomenal aber nach zig Jahren ist das dann genauso normal, wie das Hände waschen nachm Klogang. Vielleicht sind die heutigen Spiele wirklich super, nur bemerken wir es nicht, weil wir die Konzepts schon kennen und dies für uns nichts Neues ist sondern alter Schman. Für Neulinge, die gerade erst anfangen mit dem Computerspielen, für die ist das natürlich unglaublich interessant. Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es desshalb soviele... junge Spieler in den neuen Multiplayerspielen. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Dezember 2012)

Bulle1337 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die heutigen Spiele wirklich super, nur bemerken wir es nicht, weil wir die Konzepts schon kennen und dies für uns nichts Neues ist sondern alter Schman.


 Wenn dies so wäre müsste dies dann nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen die man früher gespielt hat und nicht nur auf ein paar? 

Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel für die Veränderungen sind die fehlenden Handbücher bzw. die Umwandlung in die digitale Form und auf ein paar Seiten gekürzt. Dieses ist ein Fakt und hat nichts mit Nostalgie zu tun. Und genau so wie diese mehr oder weniger wegrationalisiert wurden, ist dies auch bei Spieltiefe, Variation usw. betrieben worden.

Das ist einfach objektiv so und hat mit einer Verklärung der Vergangenheit nichts zu tun. Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen zu behaupten, dass sich an den Spielen des C64 orientiert werden sollte, auch wenn ich diese damals ausgiebig gespielt habe.


----------



## Bulle1337 (22. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn dies so wäre müsste dies dann nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen die man früher gespielt hat und nicht nur auf ein paar?



Hmh... stimmt auch wieder. 



> Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel für die Veränderungen sind die fehlenden Handbücher bzw. die Umwandlung in die digitale Form und auf ein paar Seiten gekürzt. Dieses ist ein Fakt und hat nichts mit Nostalgie zu tun. Und genau so wie diese mehr oder weniger wegrationalisiert wurden, ist dies auch bei Spieltiefe, Variation usw. betrieben worden. _*[...] *_


 
Ach Gott, Handbücher in dieser Form hab ich schon seit..... keine Ahnung wievielen Jahren nicht mehr in der Hand gehalten. Erstaunlich, das man bei den digitalen Handbüchern noch das Wort "Hand" benutzt; wohl eher Digibook oder sowas. Es war immer schön bei der Installation im Handbuch zu schmökern. Weiß noch ganz genau, wie ich bei Gothic 2 das Handbuch förmlich verschlungen hab dabei. Werte von Waffen, Informationen über Kreaturen und Persönlichkeiten... hach, war das schön gewesen. 

Ich glaube Handbücher in dieser Form gibts jetzt nur bei diesen Special-Super-Duba-Premium-Editionen. Was dazumal Gang und Gebe war und eine reine Selbstverständlichkeit, ist heute ein Privileg geworden, soetwas zu besitzen. 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## louplex (22. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn dies so wäre müsste dies dann nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen die man früher gespielt hat und nicht nur auf ein paar?
> 
> Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel für die Veränderungen sind die fehlenden Handbücher bzw. die Umwandlung in die digitale Form und auf ein paar Seiten gekürzt. Dieses ist ein Fakt und hat nichts mit Nostalgie zu tun. Und genau so wie diese mehr oder weniger wegrationalisiert wurden, ist dies auch bei Spieltiefe, Variation usw. betrieben worden.
> 
> Das ist einfach objektiv so und hat mit einer Verklärung der Vergangenheit nichts zu tun. Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen zu behaupten, dass sich an den Spielen des C64 orientiert werden sollte, auch wenn ich diese damals ausgiebig gespielt habe.


 
Natürlich müsste das nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen, da weder damals noch heute alle Spiele entweder gut oder schlecht waren.  Man muss es im Kontext der Zeit sehen.

Fehlende Handbücher mit weniger Spieltiefe gleichzusetzen ist ein haltloser Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich, das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun. Ein Buch mit schmückendem Hardcover und Umschlag hat auch nicht mehr und besseren Inhalt als die Neuauflage im Taschenbuchformat.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Natürlich müsste das nicht auf alle Spiele zutreffen, da weder damals noch heute alle Spiele entweder gut oder schlecht waren.  Man muss es im Kontext der Zeit sehen.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Spiele die man früher intensiv gespielt hat auch gut fand. Und wenn es sich nur um nostalgische Gefühle handelte, dann würde man diese auch nennen, mache ich aber wie gesagt bei den C 64 Spielen nicht, auch wenn ich die damals sehr gerne gespielt habe.



louplex schrieb:


> Fehlende Handbücher mit weniger Spieltiefe gleichzusetzen ist ein haltloser Äpfel/Birnen Vergleich, das eine hat mit dem anderen rein gar nichts zu tun. Ein Buch mit schmückendem Hardcover und Umschlag hat auch nicht mehr und besseren Inhalt als die Neuauflage im Taschenbuchformat.


 Ganz im Gegenteil, viele Handbücher zu Spielen können nur deshalb fehlen oder so klein sein, eben weil das Spiel so wenig Tiefe beinhaltet.

Man glaubt es vielleicht nicht, aber es gab mal Spiele die waren so komplex, da wäre es undenkbar gewesen, wenn das Handbuch nur in digitaler Form mitgeliefert worden wäre. Denn um das Spiel zu spielen, wäre es nicht praktikabel gewesen, dieses jedes mal zu beenden um im Handbuch nach zuschauen.


----------



## louplex (22. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass man die Spiele die man früher intensiv gespielt hat auch gut fand. Und wenn es sich nur um nostalgische Gefühle handelte, dann würde man diese auch nennen, mache ich aber wie gesagt bei den C 64 Spielen nicht, auch wenn ich die damals sehr gerne gespielt habe.



Klar fand man sie gut, aber wie eben schon gesagt, im Kontext der Zeit. Sicherlich gibt es da ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, wie beispielsweise Rundenstrategiespiele wie Empire, die es heute so nicht mehr gibt, weil der Markt dafür zu klein ist. 
Man könnte den Versuch jetzt einfach mal machen und eine Umfrage bei Spielern machen, die jetzt vielleicht 12-16 Jahre alt sind. Man könnte sie Spiele spielen lassen, die bedeutend älter sind als sie und sie fragen, ob sie bereit dazu wären, für dieses Spiel den vollen Preis zu bezahlen. Geben wir diesen Spielern Call of Duty: Modern Warfare und Halflife zu spielen. Wofür würden sie sich vermutlich entscheiden? Einem anderen geben wir Maniac Mansion und The Whispered World. Wieder einem anderen geben wir Planescape Torment und The Witcher 2. Wohl gemerkt alles junge Spieler, die die alten Schinken nicht kennen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ein Großteil der "Tester" sich für die neuen Spiele entscheiden würde, alleine schon aufgrund der audiovisuellen Überlegenheit.



> Ganz im Gegenteil, viele Handbücher zu Spielen können nur deshalb fehlen oder so klein sein, eben weil das Spiel so wenig Tiefe beinhaltet.
> 
> Man glaubt es vielleicht nicht, aber es gab mal Spiele die waren so komplex, da wäre es undenkbar gewesen, wenn das Handbuch nur in digitaler Form mitgeliefert worden wäre. Denn um das Spiel zu spielen, wäre es nicht praktikabel gewesen, dieses jedes mal zu beenden um im Handbuch nach zuschauen.


 
Nein, absolut nicht. Du kannst diesen Vergleich nicht ziehen, er ist einfach nicht zutreffend. Die komplexesten Spiele, die auf Handbücher zwingend angewiesen sind, werden vermutlich Flugsimulatoren sein. Die gab es früher, die gibt es heute. und heute sind sie gewiss nicht weniger komplex als früher.

Rollenspiele hatten immer sehr dicke Handbücher, ich kann mich da noch gut an Ultima erinnern, das war ein Riesenschinken. Klar war das eine schöne Zeit mit Baldur´s Gate, Neverwinter Nights und Konsorten, aber auch diese Spiele waren nicht komplexer als einige der heutigen Rollenspiele. Sie waren in erster Linie nur sperriger, aufgrund der DSA und D&D Regelwerke, die zugrunde lagen.

Du kannst Dich auch heute monatelang mit den Spielmechaniken von Dark Souls, World of Warcraft oder Diablo beschäftigen und auch wenn es sich für Dich ver"casualisiert" anfühlt, heisst es nicht, dass es dadurch weniger komplex ist.

Weltraumspiele wie Eve Online oder X3 sind ebenfalls komplex, bieten aber bedeutend umfangreichere Tutorials, als das früher üblich war.

Gran Turismo 5, Project Cars... vergleiche das mal mit der Simulationsauthentizität früherer Rennspiele.

Ich kann vermutlich aus jedem Genre heutige Vertreter nennen, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht weniger komplex sind als ihre Urahnen von vor 30 Jahren, aber nenne mir doch einfach mal ein paar dieser komplexen Spiele und sage, warum ein dickes Handbuch dafür notwendig war.
Und bedenke: Nur weil sich ein Spiel sperrig anfühlt und sich dem Spieler nur unzureichend erklärt, ist es noch nicht komplex, es ist teilweise auch nur benutzerunfreundlich.

Solltest Du aber mit "komplex" meinen: "schwerer", dann stimme ich Dir zu. Jump´Runs der 8-Bit-Ära waren knallhart, Actionspiele wie Turrican oder Shadow of the Beast haben einen verzweifeln lassen, ein Freund von mir hat neulich mal das alte Panzer General reingelegt und wurde in der ersten Runde auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad komplett auseinander genommen... ja, heute sind leider die meisten Spiele deutlich leichter, weil sie eine Zielgruppe ansprechen sollen, die keine drei Jahrzehnte Zockerfahrung haben wie ich oder andere Nerds. Daher sagte ich vorhin ja auch, dass ich momentan die Souls Reihe so toll finde, weil es eben ein bisschen ruppiger, und schwerer ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Ich kann vermutlich aus jedem Genre heutige Vertreter nennen, die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht weniger komplex sind als ihre Urahnen von vor 30 Jahren, aber nenne mir doch einfach mal ein paar dieser komplexen Spiele und sage, warum ein dickes Handbuch dafür notwendig war.
> Und bedenke: Nur weil sich ein Spiel sperrig anfühlt und sich dem Spieler nur unzureichend erklärt, ist es noch nicht komplex, es ist teilweise auch nur benutzerunfreundlich.


Zum Beispiel Fallout 1 und Baldur's Gate 2. Wobei es mir nicht vorrangig um die Dicke des Handbuchs geht, sondern wie ich geschrieben habe, um die *Praktikabilität*.
Und natürlich waren diese Spiele sperrig, aber nicht aufgrund der Benutzerunfreundlichkeit. Oder wie willst du mal eben rund 300 Zaubersprüche aus BG 2 erklären. Ist für ein Tutorial überhaupt nicht geeignet, man kann nicht 300 Zaubersprüche mal so einfach verinnerlichen.

Und da ist das D&D Regelwerk noch nicht einmal wirklich dabei.

Oder auch die Perks von Fallout, die bei manchen bestimmte Attributwerte voraussetzen um diese überhaupt erhalten zu können.

Das sind jetzt 2 Spiele in welchen ich regelmäßig ins Handbuch schauen musste. Bei den neueren RPGs musste ich das kein einziges mal, die Handbücher zu z. B. Drakensang, was ja noch ein relativ komplexes RPG war, habe ich nicht einmal benötigt.

Wobei ich einmal hätte nachschauen können, aber das hatte nichts mit der Komplexität zu tun, wäre mit 7 Zeichen als Tooltip erklärt gewesen.

Aber nachdem du Diablo(ich nehme an du meinst den dritten Teil) genannt hast, hat sich die Diskussion eigentlich erledigt. Ein Spiel bei dem die Attributwerte automatisch verteilt werden, mit der Begründung, damit sich die Spieler nicht verskillen können, ist ein Musterbeispiel für die Simplifizierung in Spielen die ich meine.

Wenn ich es nicht übersehen habe gibt es nicht einmal mehr passive Fähigkeiten, zumindest war es beim Barbaren wohl der Fall.


----------



## louplex (23. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Und natürlich waren diese Spiele sperrig, aber nicht aufgrund der Benutzerunfreundlichkeit. Oder wie willst du mal eben rund 300 Zaubersprüche aus BG 2 erklären. Ist für ein Tutorial überhaupt nicht geeignet, man kann nicht 300 Zaubersprüche mal so einfach verinnerlichen.



300 Zaubersprüche machen ein Spiel an sich nicht komplexer, nur größer und sperriger. Das meinte ich ja mit D&D Regelwerk (ok eigentlich AD&D). Komplexität wäre die Art und Weise der Interaktion mit der Welt, Reaktionen der Spielwelt auf eigene Aktionen, nicht eine x-beliebige Anzahlt an Zaubern, von denen man sowieso nur einen Bruchteil im Spiel verwendet hat.
Du sprichst von Praktikabilität. 300 Zauber sind nicht praktikabel. Ebensowenig wie eine Millionen Zeilen Text bei einem Spiel wie Planescape Torment (das hatte auch ähnlich viele Zauber wie Baldur´s Gate, wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Da wurde einfach nur mit Umfang und Größe geprotzt.
Ich will die beiden Spiele auch auf keinen Fall schlecht reden, ich habe sie selbst sehr ausgiebig gespielt und das auch sehr gerne.

Gran Turismo 4 beinhaltet über 700 Autos, dadurch wird die Spielmechanik aber nicht komplexer oder gar besser, es sind einfach nur ein paar "Wow!! So viele?" Verkaufsargumente, nichts weiter. Natürlich war das Spiel zusätzlich dazu auch komplex, weil der Grad der Simulation sehr hoch war, aber das lag nun mal nicht an den 700 Karren.

Wenn wir aber von Komplexität reden, sollten wir Wirtschaftssimulationen nicht vergessen. Und da gebe ich Dir recht, die waren früher komplexer als heute. Spiele wie Fugger 2 oder Transport Tycoon waren unfassbar komplex. Das aber zu einem Grad, der wirklich nur sehr wenige Spieler, eigentlich Freaks, ansprechen konnte. Sowas eignet sich einfach nicht für die "breite Masse". Aber auch da gibt es mit den heutigen Anno und Siedler Spielen ausreichend Material. Ein Minecraft ist ebenfalls ein sehr komplexer Sandkasten.

Die Sache ist: Es gab früher komplexe Spiele, ja. Aber das ist heute auch noch so und ich kann Deine Ausführungen, dass heutige Spiele zu simplifiziert sind nicht teilen. Sicherlich ist es bei vielen so, aber alleine durch die schiere Menge der heutzutage verfügbaren Spiele gibt es genug Auswahl an wirklich komplexen Titeln, die man spielen kann. Vielleicht fallen Dir die nur nicht so auf, da der Anteil der "simplen" Spiele so groß ist.

Ein gutes Beispiel für eine sehr komplexe Spielmechanik, die sich dem Spieler aber im Spiel besser erklärt, als es früher der Fall war, wird das kommende Sim City sein. Die Berechnungen und Simulationen in den Städten sollen laut Angaben von Maxis noch umfangreicher und komplexer sein als früher, sie erklären sich dem Spieler aber besser durch optimierte Anzeigen und einfach mehr Praktikabilität.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> 300 Zaubersprüche machen ein Spiel an sich nicht komplexer, nur größer und sperriger. Das meinte ich ja mit D&D Regelwerk (ok eigentlich AD&D).


 Wenn alle Zauber nur Schaden verursacht hätten, würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber die Fülle die einem dadurch unterschiedliche Taktiken im Kampf ermöglicht haben ist für mich entscheidend.

Und ob man das jetzt D&D Regelwerk oder wie auch immer nennt ist für mich irrelevant. Wichtig sind mir nur die vielen unterschiedlichen Vorgehensweisen die es dadurch für mich ermöglicht hat.

Obwohl ich Transport Tycoon auch relativ oft gespielt habe, geht dieses Spiel für mich eher in die Richtung sperrig. Aber das ist jetzt ehrlich gesagt doch etwas zu lange her, dass ich da eine explizite Aussage machen kann.

Anno ist für mich ebenfalls die gleiche Richtung, macht mir aber ebenfalls Spaß. Nur die Komplexität die ich meine, nämlich eine die direkt ein komplexeres spielen ermöglicht, ist da eben nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2012)

naja, ganz ehrlich, aber jetzt versuchst du dir etwas schön zu reden, denn auch wenn man das aufsplittet und dreht und wendet, es gibt immer noch Doppelte und dreifach Belegte Sprüche oder irgendwelche Zauber, sei es Buff/Debuff, Heil oder Schadenszauber, dann machen bei so vielen an der Zahl auch nicht jeder Sinn

Und nja, es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen Komplex und Aufgeblasen


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Dezember 2012)

Ganz ehrlich muss ich dem -ZDF teilweise Recht geben. Zum einen ist es wirklich Aufgabe der Eltern sich mal damit auseinanderzusetzen was Kind so spielt. Es kann nicht angehen, dass man denen einfach so Spiele erlaubt, nur weil sie ein ab12 Siegel haben. Nein Eltern haben die Pflicht sich mit dem Spiel auseinanderzusetzen... 

Natürlich wird von Fanboys jetzt gewettert, ZDF hat keinen Schimmer und selber Schuld. Solche Argumente lassen mich aber nur den Kopf schütteln und zeigen welches Niveau wir heute leider schon erreicht haben. Viele Eltern interessiert es nicht mehr, was die Kinder spielen - hauptsache sie sind beschäftigt und geben Ruhe. 

Vielen Kindern würde es viel besser tun, wenn sich die Eltern mal mit ihnen hinsetzen würden und Grammatik lernen würden anstatt das Kind einfach vor den PC zu hocken...


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ganz ehrlich, aber jetzt versuchst du dir etwas schön zu reden, denn auch wenn man das aufsplittet und dreht und wendet, es gibt immer noch Doppelte und dreifach Belegte Sprüche oder irgendwelche Zauber, sei es Buff/Debuff, Heil oder Schadenszauber, dann machen bei so vielen an der Zahl auch nicht jeder Sinn
> 
> Und nja, es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen Komplex und Aufgeblasen


 Das schöne ist ja gerade bei BG2, viele Zauber machen Sinn, denn es kann den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage im Kampf ausmachen welche man wählt.

Außerdem sind diese ca. 300 Zauber auch noch auf unterschiedliche Klassen aufgeteilt. Würde mich mal interessieren in welche von dir genannte Kategorie du den folgenden Zauber einordnen würdest. 


> Der Kombinierte Notfall kanalisiert einen Teil                      der magischen Energie des Zaubernden und setzt diese unter                      bestimmten Bedingungen frei. Der Magier wählt drei Zauber                      aus und setzt dann eine Bedingung fest, wann diese drei Zauber                      ausgelöst werden. Ein Bedingung wäre beispielsweise,                      wenn der Magier von einem Feind getroffen wird.


----------



## louplex (23. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja gerade bei BG2, viele Zauber machen Sinn, denn es kann den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage im Kampf ausmachen welche man wählt.
> 
> Außerdem sind diese ca. 300 Zauber auch noch auf unterschiedliche Klassen aufgeteilt. Würde mich mal interessieren in welche von dir genannte Kategorie du den folgenden Zauber einordnen würdest.


 
Ganz offenkundig ist der von Dir genannte Zauber ein Buff.

Ich glaube dennoch irgendwie, dass Du den Unterschied zwischen sinnvoll komplex und unnötig viel nicht so ganz sehen kannst.

Zauber sind eigentlich immer in vier Klassen unterteilt: Schaden, Heilung, Verstärken, Schwächen. Und da gibt es dann wieder zig Unterkategorien.
Nehmen wir mal Dragon Age Origins als Beispiel, das hatte auch so ungefähr 100 verschiedene Zaubersprüche, die hat man aber im Endeffekt nie verwendet, weil man auch sehr locker mit einer Handvoll auskommen konnte. Neben den einzelnen Zaubersprüchen gab es dann auch noch Zauberkombinationen und die waren so mächtig, dass man eigentlich auf die "normalen" Sprüche verzichten konnte.

Ich kann mich wirklich nicht mehr gut an Baldur´s Gate 2 erinnern, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass bei der Vielzahl der Zaubersprüche nicht alle davon ausbalanciert waren. Es gab immer welche, die jeder benutzt hat und einen Großteil, der zwar programmiert wurde, die aber total überflüssig waren.Auch da konnte man das Spiel mit einer niedrigen zweistelligen Zahl Zaubersprüche ohne Probleme durchspielen.

Wenn man diese Form der "Komplexität" (so wie Du es nennst) jetzt mal auf Shooter ummünzt, dann müsste ein Call of Duty oder Battlefield ja ebenfalls ein sehr komplexes Spiel sein, da es da jeweils auch ziemlich viele Waffen, mit modifizierbaren Anbauteilen gibt, die sehr viele Kombinationen zulassen. Und dann leveln die Waffen auch noch mit. Im Endeffekt sind diese Waffen in einem Shooter nichts anderes als Zaubersprüche in einem Rollenspiel. Benutzt man die alle? Nein. Ist das Spiel komplexer, wenn es mehr Waffen gibt? Nein. Es ist nur eine Zahl, mit der man um sich werfen kann.

Die komplexesten Spiele nach Deiner Logik müssten übrigens Diablo 3 und Borderlands 2 sein. Und ich nehme an, wir sind uns einig, dass dem nicht so ist.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Dezember 2012)

louplex schrieb:


> Ganz offenkundig ist der von Dir genannte Zauber ein Buff.


Nach der Definition die ich für Buff kenne, ist es keiner. Denn theoretisch könnte dieser Zauber auch nie ausgelöst werden.


> Ich glaube dennoch irgendwie, dass Du den Unterschied zwischen sinnvoll komplex und unnötig viel nicht so ganz sehen kannst.


Da bin ich erstaunlicherweise anderer Meinung.   


> Ich kann mich wirklich nicht mehr gut an Baldur´s Gate 2 erinnern, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass bei der Vielzahl der Zaubersprüche nicht alle davon ausbalanciert waren. Es gab immer welche, die jeder benutzt hat und einen Großteil, der zwar programmiert wurde, die aber total überflüssig waren.Auch da konnte man das Spiel mit einer niedrigen zweistelligen Zahl Zaubersprüche ohne Probleme durchspielen.


Nach dieser Argumentation kann man die Zauber auch gleich ganz weglassen, denn man konnte das Spiel auch ohne Magie durchspielen.

Und es ist für mein Spielerlebnis vollkommen egal, wie andere Leute die Spiele spielen. Ausschlaggebend ist für mich wie variierend ich die Spiele spielen kann.
Ob es einen Unterschied ausmacht wie ich vorgehe.



> Wenn man diese Form der "Komplexität" (so wie Du es nennst) jetzt mal auf Shooter ummünzt, dann müsste ein Call of Duty oder Battlefield ja ebenfalls ein sehr komplexes Spiel sein, da es da jeweils auch ziemlich viele Waffen, mit modifizierbaren Anbauteilen gibt, die sehr viele Kombinationen zulassen. Und dann leveln die Waffen auch noch mit. Im Endeffekt sind diese Waffen in einem Shooter nichts anderes als Zaubersprüche in einem Rollenspiel. Benutzt man die alle? Nein. Ist das Spiel komplexer, wenn es mehr Waffen gibt? Nein. Es ist nur eine Zahl, mit der man um sich werfen kann.
> 
> Die komplexesten Spiele nach Deiner Logik müssten übrigens Diablo 3 und Borderlands 2 sein. Und ich nehme an, wir sind uns einig, dass dem nicht so ist.


 Wenn es mir nur um die Zahl alleine ginge, dann wäre es so. Aber es zählt nicht nur die Quantität sondern natürlich auch die Qualität. Und bei CoD sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Waffen alleine auf Reichweite, Schaden und noch auf die Geschwindigkeitsabfolge der Schüsse begrenzt.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (24. Dezember 2012)

Alles in allem ein guter Beitrag. Die Fehler wurden eingestanden und berichtigt (in der Stellungnahme, nicht in der Sendung) und der Grund für den Beitrag wurde, wie ich finde, logisch erklärt.
Vielleicht würde es helfen, die Bezeichnung "Free2Play" etwas genauer zu definieren, sodass auch Kinder verstehen, was dahinter steckt. (Meiner Ansicht nach passt "Pay2Win" ohnehin besser, wenngleich es Ausnahmen gibt, wie man hört. Ich spiel weder F2P- noch P2W-Titel, von daher bin ich auf Vorurteile und die Trashnight bei PietSmiet angewiesen.)
Eine Lösung könnte vielleicht darin liegen, einfach nur Bezahlmöglichkeiten zuzulassen, bei denen einwandfrei gewährleistet ist/werden kann, dass sie nur von Personen über 18 Jahren durchgeführt werden können.


----------



## Raptor (27. Dezember 2012)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Alles in allem ein guter Beitrag. Die Fehler wurden eingestanden und berichtigt (in der Stellungnahme, nicht in der Sendung) und der Grund für den Beitrag wurde, wie ich finde, logisch erklärt.
> Vielleicht würde es helfen, die Bezeichnung "Free2Play" etwas genauer zu definieren, sodass auch Kinder verstehen, was dahinter steckt. (Meiner Ansicht nach passt "Pay2Win" ohnehin besser, wenngleich es Ausnahmen gibt, wie man hört. Ich spiel weder F2P- noch P2W-Titel, von daher bin ich auf Vorurteile und die Trashnight bei PietSmiet angewiesen.)
> Eine Lösung könnte vielleicht darin liegen, einfach nur Bezahlmöglichkeiten zuzulassen, bei denen einwandfrei gewährleistet ist/werden kann, dass sie nur von Personen über 18 Jahren durchgeführt werden können.



Tut mir leid, aber das sehe ich anders. Die Stellungnahme verteidigt nur einen Teil der Anschuldigungen. Das der ganze Bericht journalistisch schlecht ist, eine gewiße Meinung anstatt informationen dargestellt werden und nur angebliche Experten vom Kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen befragt wurden. Der ganze Bericht ist einfach so falsch und so schlecht und so übel auf eine Richtung getrimmt, dass es schon weh tut und dazu hat sich Frontal 21 nicht geäußert. Darüber hinaus ist es kein guter Stil Videos aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und noch anders zu vertonen.
Einen schönen Bericht dazu gibt es bei Youtube: Endlich Montag: Frontal21 gegen Free2Play (ca. ab Minute 8:45).

Der ganze Bericht wiederspricht dem angeblichen Mantra der öffentlich Rechtlichen, nämlich: unabhängig, informativ usw.. Der Bericht informiert nicht sondern will Leute in eine gewiße Richtung lenken und leider hatte das der Bericht bei mir auch fast geschafft. Leider muss man mittlerweile bei Frontal 21 alles hinterfragen. Früher konnte man denen vielleicht vertrauen, aber heute ist es oft auch bei den Öffentlich Rechtlichen üblich Berichte in eine gewiße Richtung zu lenken.
Schaut euch das Video von High5TV und Sebastian an und euch wird klar wie mieß Frontal21 hier gespielt hat. So eine Stellungsnahme reicht da in meinen Augen nicht aus, aber bei denen scheint Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein.


----------

